# Nature's Recipe Dog Food



## Eileen (Dec 22, 2009)

My daughter bought a puppy last year and it has had problems with its eyes swelling up and getting very red. She recently switched to an all natural dog food and her dog's eyes look considerably better.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Fleas can also cause a similar looking problem. Years ago I had a German Sheperd who turned totally red and I mean red, blew my mind and I freaked out. He was red and his eyes were red and runny. Took him to an emergency vet and found out he was allergic to fleas. LOL, cost me a fortune so now I stay on top of the flea thing...


----------



## Becky_Lamons (Jan 4, 2010)

It is most likely allergies. I have a chocolate lab that got into a bag of peanuts when she was about 10 weeks old - her whole face swelled up and her eyes swelled nearly completely shut. I was terrified and started to rush her to the vet. I called him on the way and he told me to give her benadryl - 1 mg per pound (i.e 25 mg. for 25 lbs.) Her swelling was gone within an hour. Keep allergies in mind. Many dogs these days are allergic to popular products in food such as wheat, chicken meal, corn, chicken and beef. It is sometimes necessary to switch to foods with a more rare product in it (buffalo, salmon, whitefish, herring, venison, sweet potato, etc..) I had to switch my lab to a salmon mixture to make her itchy skin go away too. It really helped. Hope this helps!! I work at a petstore, but most of this is from my own experience!


----------



## steve_coffman (Feb 23, 2010)

They have again reduced their bag size (note weight on BOTTOM of bag) from 40 to 37.5 then to 34 lbs and have started adding "animal digest" to some of their dry foods. READ the labels and then read the front of the bag where they claim "no by-products". Here os what os on "animal digest" as described ny these websites. NO MORE Natures Recipe for my dogs.



Animal digest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Animal Digest is a common ingredient used in pet foods. As defined by the AAFCO, Material which results from chemical and/or enzymatic hydrolysis of clean ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_digest - 19k - Cached - Similar pages
Ingredient to Avoid! Animal Digest | Dog Reflections
Oct 1, 2007 ... Animal Digest is often included in many commercial treats and bottom of the barrel dog foods. Be prepared to be grossed out when I explain ...
http://www.dogguide.net/blog/2007/10/ingredient-to-avoid-animal-digest/ - 44k - Cached - Similar pages
What Is In My Pet's Food?
Animal Digest. Means manure. Someone has collected the manure from another animal and put it in the pet food your are feeding your pet. ...
http://hubpages.com/hub/What_Is_In_My_Pets_Food - 98k - Cached - Similar pages
Animal Digest - AAFCO Definition - Cat Food Glossary
Learn to understand the ingredients listed on cat food labels, by reading their AAFCO definitions. Here's the definition for 'animal digest'
http://cats.about.com/od/catfoodglossary/g/animaldigest.htm - 19k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## steve_coffman (Feb 23, 2010)

You mean censorship don't you?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree with you Steve, but you should not quote or give links to Susan Peters. She has been sued and is in the process of getting sued again and she is a complete moron. She works for Menu foods, ugh and they have had more recalls than all the other plants put together. She is a dog groomer, huh.
As far as this food goes it doesn't get much worse. I wouldn't feed this to the crows. I sure wish they had it reviewed so I could point out the crap in it.


----------



## Michelle8 (Feb 24, 2010)

Natures recipe is not a premium dog food!! I used to feed this to my dog,before I wised up and learned a little bit about dog nutrition,and how to understand ingredient lists.This food is grain heavy and low in meat content.It also contains Menadione Sodium Bisulfite complex which is synthetic vitamin K,it causes alot of problems in dogs.I use Merrick's Before Grain now,a much better feed.If you are looking for a Premium food I would go with a company that manufactures their own products!!Champion Foods- Orijen,Ancana.Merrick pet care-Before grain,Whole earth farms.Fromm Family-Fromm.Natura-Evo-Karma-California natural.All these are manufactured in their own facility.


----------



## Michelle8 (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh yeah if you read the top of the page it says "Natures Recipe Has been recommened by Veterinarians for twenty years" That statement should make you run away screaming from this dog food.Most vets will tell you that they don't really cover nutrition much in vet school,and the information they do get is sponsored by dog food companies like Iams-another crap dog food!!If you want good info on dog nutrition try a holistic veterinarian.Just google it and you can get a list for your area.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This is whats in their Large Breed Puppy and I was kind of surprised. Your right there is not enough meat,but no corn, wheat, soy or glutens. No Ethoxyquin. No Hulls. No BHA OR BHT. OK,poultry fat is terrible and you can do better than Tomato Pomace. Overall I would give this a 3 star out 6 stars. I missed the Fat product so it's a little heavy in the fat area,most likely to get the dogs to eat it. I also missed the animal digest. Humm not lid 3 star maybe even on the low side of 3. But then again puppies need fat, I guess I am pretty wishy washy on this one but still a 3.


Chicken meal, Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Brown Rice, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Chicken, Fat Product (natural source of DHA), Tomato Pomace, Dried Brewers Yeast, Animal Digest, Salt, Chicory Root, Potassium Chloride, Alfalfa Nutrient Concentrate, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Inositol, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Beta-Carotene, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of vitamin K activity), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Iron Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride, L-Carnitine, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Yucca Shidigera, Rosemary


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I used to feed Natures Recipe to my dog,before I wised up and learned a little bit about dog nutrition!! It has way too much grain and not enough meat!! Plus it contains Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex which is synthetic vitamin K. It causes alot of problems for dogs.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is a list of negative effects of menadione on the body. It is incomplete, since my English medical terminology is lacking and I was simply not able to translate the more complicated scientific phrases into proper English:

* causes cytotoxicity in liver cells
* causes formation of radicals from enzymes of leucocytes, with the consequence of cytotoxic reactions
* considerably weakens the immune system
* possible mutagenic effects
* damages the natural vitamin K cycle
* has no effect on coumarin derivatives, which are often present in commercial food due to mold contamination (toxic when ingested)
* causes hemolytic anemia and hyperbilirubinemia, not just linked to large doses
* disturbs the level of calcium ions (Ca2+) in the body, which is an important factor fibrinolysis
* is directly toxic in high doses (vomiting, albuminuria), unlike natural vitamin K
* builds up in tissue and has been detected in eggs, meat and milk of animals supplemented with menadione derivatives
* causes irritation of skin and mucous membranes
* causes allergic reactions and eczema


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I would give Natures Recipe and every other dog food that uses Menadione Sodium Bisulfite A Zero on a scale of 1 to 6 !! Some manufacturers also use different variations like "Menadione" or "Sodium Bisulfite" Or " K-3" Watch out for different names that mean the same thing!!That is one reason to pay more for premium dog food as they use natural sources of vitamin K!!Like seaweed,green veggies,kale,kelp.Also you feed less because the food is more nutrient dense,So the cost is offset by feeding less volume!!


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Since we are on the subject of preservatives and synthetics used in dry dog food, how is it a (supposed holistic all natural) dog food can have a shelf life that is equal to and sometimes greater than those that used the preservatives that we know are harmful. Doesn't that seem a bit strange???


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I did not notice that. You are correct, did you get that off this site? I've known about vitamin K not being good but sometimes some of that crap slips by me. Thanks



http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=menadione


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,yes that is the site where I got that info.It's a shame the way these manufactures poison our pets with this crap!! I mean it causes toxicity in liver cells,considerably weakens the immune system,Disturbs calcium levels,causes irritation of mucus membranes,causes allergic reactions and eczema.WTF?? Why are they putting this crap in our pets food?? I fed this crap to my dog for a year,no wonder she has tumors!! I guess I'm lucky she's not dead.(SORRY TRINITY)Anyway some people think their dog is allergic to some ingredients ie Chicken-Beef or some oats,they should check the label for synthetic vitamin K because it does cause allergies!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, it is a bummer. And yeah your right, most of time peoples dogs are having problems because of whats in that Grocery store crap to include petsmart and petco. Thats a really a good site you should always leave a link. Hopefully people will go there and figure it out on their own. I gotta believe their is more in the cheap crap then they say and I still get a chuckle when someone says chicken by products is good, if they only new it was mostly feathers!!! I guess it gives you a understanding on why I feed my dog from 4 different manufactures. Orijen(2 kinds), California Natural (Nutra pet), TOTW (Diamond) and Fromm. The only reason I feed TOTW and Fromm is because he loves duck so darn much. I feed him mostly Orijen and man does he loves that Red. But I try to make sure he gets a lot of the Orijen Large breed puppy and with my pig that it isn't very hard, LOL.


----------



## Martha1 (Feb 25, 2010)

OK, I could cry! Really. I am so frustrated trying to know what to feed my babies. I certainly do not want to harm them and had switched from Purina One lamb and rice to Nature's Recipe lamb & rice thinking I was doing a good thing for them. What ablout the Costco brand of lamb & rice? I can't afford alot with four dogs and they are all my dear babies. One GSD, 2 doxies, one mix. I sure wish dogs could talk. They are all far less itchy on the N. Recipe. What is the solution. HELP!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You are moving up the latter. Just about anything is better than purnia. See my post about Kirkland, for the money it is fine. Not everyone is willing or can pay what I do. 

http://dogfoodchat.com/kirkland-dog-food/comment-page-3/#comment-12293


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Martha, I checked out the ingredient list for 3 of the Kirkland Signature The Adult chicken and rice and the puppy chicken and rice DO NOT list Menadione Sodium Bisulfite complex. But the Lamb and rice DOES include it in the ingredient list. I find it strange that it would be in one product and not the others!!Since the only real difference is Lamb or Chicken,the other ingredients are the same.If I were you I would contact the manufacturer before using their products!!I don't know how trustworthy they are though because it is manufactured by menu foods,they are the ones who had the big recall a few years back that killed a lot of dogs and cats!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Martha, sorry I misled you Kirkland is manufactured by Diamond but they were involved in the recall of 2007 also!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

If you could afford it here is a list of some very good dog foods.
Artemis
Blue Wilderness
Go
Horizon
Evo****
Innova**
Instrinct***
Orijen******
Taste of the Wild**
Wellness
Acana***
Fromm**
Merrick
Canidae
Evanders
Earthborn
Natrures Logic
Natures Variety
Solid Gold
Pinnacle
Timberwolf
Blue Buffalo
Halo
California Natural**


----------



## Denise4 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am very upset with Nature's Recipe...they not only reduced the bag size from 20# to 15# but they increased the price here in my market from $22 to $29. I can no longer afford to buy nor do I want to after such drastic changes. I can understand raising the price, but reducing the size of the bag by 1/4 is too much.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Try Californal Natural or HealthWise, BOTH ARE PRETTY EASY ON THE POCKET BOOK AND both are very good foods, better than this product.

http://www.naturapet.com/


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Denise,I used Nature's Recipe for over a year - the Farmstand Selects and the Chicken and Rice.Until I started researching dog food ingredients-Besides not having enough meat and too much grain it also contains synthetic vitamin K in the form of Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex this is a VERY bad ingredient. And I will NEVER use another dog food that utilizes this ingredient.Here's a list of some of the problems that it causes-Causes toxicity in liver cells-Causes formation of free radicals-cancer causers.Damages natural vitamin k cycle.Causes Anemia.Disturbs Calcium levels.Causes irritation of skin and mucus membranes.And the list goes on...Now my son and I who is 5 love this dog VERY much-he has grown up with her and wants to take her to kindergarten with him in the fall. So when I found out about this ingredient being in her food I was OUTRAGED!! So I started researching brands- I chose Merrick's Before Grain kibble and their 5 star canned foods.You can only find this food at your local Independently owned pet store.They do not distribute to chain stores.In my area it is 37 dollars and some change for a 25 pound bag.Also their other formulas are cheaper and contain high quality grains.Here's a list of other manufactures that I trust-the all actually make their own foods in their own facilities-Champion makes Orijen-Acana.Fromm Family makes Fromm.Natura makes Evo-Karma-Innova-California Natural.All other brands are made in dog food factories-store brands and so called Premium brands.You could also check out Dog food Analysis they rate brands 1 to 6.Also for a list of ingredients to look out for- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=menadione


----------



## Mary6 (Mar 18, 2010)

Our dogs have been on the nature's recipe for years - I am wondering if the bad stuff has been added by the company that now owns it - del monte. Now that it has gone up to 13.00 a 5 lb bag I am looking for something else. Of the stuff on the market, when I did my research, it was better than other dog food I checked into. I will look into these that are offered as suggestions. However, an alert about blue buffalo - last year I tried it and our little male dog lost all this hair. they were on the for senior dog food. That stuff shouldn't be on the market. There is something in that dog food that is very very bad for dogs. I think our dog could have died if I hadn't stopped giving it to him.


----------



## Mary6 (Mar 18, 2010)

I took the list of the dogs foods mentioned by Jess and chose Solid Gold dry small kibbles as we have shiz tzu - and canned California natural. chicken and brown rice. We have older dogs - 14 yrs but they are still active so we opt for regular dog food, not that for senior dogs. Watch the salt that is put in dog food. Just like for people, it is important to watch how much salt is in the dog food. I emailed nature's recipe and they are aware of the problems mentioned with the Menadione Sodium Bisulfite complex and they say there isn't enough in the dog food to harm dogs. I think that is debatable, and since there are so many great dog foods on the market - see Jess's list above, that why go with one that contains this awful stuff. After a few months we may switch to one of the others listed on the list, that has vegetables if we don't find it too rich for them. For older dogs, it is very important to add water to dry food as it is much easier for them to digest. And really, it is probably better for dogs throughout their life to have some canned food along with dry food with water added. Would we want to eat such dry food. I don't think so. I tried making all their food myself and it was just too much work - thanks heavens for good dog food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Eric thinks I should remove some of the foods from my list and instead I think I am going to make an A list and a B list. The reason being is I would like to give people some options and in many cases it is a money issue and I think I will try to figure out a way to do this.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh while were on the subject of bad ingredients-check this out- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients Mary I don't believe for a second that their is ANY acceptable level of Menadione.Also I agree with you about Blue Buffalo-if you go on their forum on this site and look at the comments their are alot of people saying that it gave their dogs the runs and hair loss and the dogs don't seem to want to eat the Life Bits.You can click on older comments to see even more problems people-dogs had with the food.


----------



## DJ (May 9, 2010)

Not the worst food out there!!!!!


----------



## JC (May 11, 2010)

I have been using Nature's Recipe for several months and my very healthy 5 year old dog has just had a horrible week of a hemolytic anemia diagnosis and over $2500 in medical bills.

Does anyone know whether Del Monte is being held responsible for this ingredient that causes hemolytic anemia?

Please help!!!


----------



## bobby_moore (May 31, 2010)

I use this food and my dog loves it. You will even find problems with people food.
Maybe you guys should not eat at all and let your dog strave.
I am not a member of any group.
My dog is in top shape. Nice firm poop and lots of energy.


----------



## Meghan (Jun 9, 2010)

I am quite pleased with Nature's Recipe. We tried about 3 different foods for our Roan (he's a rescue with a very sensitive stomach) and this was the first food that has not hurt his stomach. (We got the easy to digest chix formula) 
He was on Blue Buffalo before... and let me tell you.. WHAT A MESS. And they have absolutely deplorable customer service - he got very ill from a formula change that they did not tell consumers about. Needless to say - we did not hear back from them after we had that problem... after numerous contacts. 
But he's been great and healthy on the Nature's Recipe. My only complaint is that that kibble is so large. (He's just a little guy!)


----------



## Tom_Stuart_TK (Jul 5, 2010)

My dog , A Doberman mix, was having constant ear problems, we went to several veterinarians and this poor dog received dips, special shampoos, antibiotics, anti-histamines and repeated visits to these veterinarians. He was diagnosed as having red ear mites, ear fungus, ear yeast infections. My wife doing research on her own, suggested we change to a different dog food. I won't say what brand we were using but it is one that you know and assume you would trust. We changed to Nature's Recipe and the ear problems went away.... forever, never came back, We are sure it was the corn or the corn gluten in the dog food that was causing a food intolerance in him and surfaced as an allergic reaction to this crap filler being used in this other dog food. Meantime this cost us quite a bit of money, thanks to a dog food company that puts profit before health issues and some vets that never thought outside of the box. MAYBE DOG FOOD COMPANIES SHOULD NOT GIVE SCHOLARSHIPS TO VETS, CONFLICT OF INTEREST.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to the realization that dog foods can and well effect your dogs health. Don't be bashful about giving your buddy a little meat (no season & cook chicken). I get stew meat and chicken from Costco and give that as a treat to my dog. Don't get me wrong he doesn't get much and I freeze it in small snack bags. I give the stew meat to him raw. Best treats you can give your dog and he loves them, waaay better than normal dog treats.


----------



## Jim2 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have been using Nature's Recipe, both dry and canned, for all four of my dogs for many years now. I'm happy with their general health and they love it!
It is somewhat expensive but you get what you pay for.


----------



## dee4 (Aug 27, 2010)

im so mixed up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what can i feed my little dog. i thought that this was a good food for her but how wrong i was. i cahanged her about aweek ago. to what else natures recipe. 

can you give me information on what type of food i can use and know im feeding her well.
thanks so much


----------



## Rachel_Gilliam (Sep 2, 2010)

The new grain free salmon, sweet potato and pumpkin makes my pug happy and he has a mega shiny coat now


----------



## corgisrule (Sep 7, 2010)

Second time to enter a comment. I guess I have to subscribe to THE newsletter before I can post a comment.

I feed one of my corgis Natures Recipe. She has skin/itching problems. My vet prescribed a high priced purina product for the problem. It didn't make a lot of difference with Annie. She seems to have an allergy to anything beef. I switched her over to Natures Recipe about a year ago. No itching. Grand coat of fur. Lots of get up and go. Can chase/herd the corgi puppy around the yard as if she herself were a puppy. I will never ever feed my dogs a purina product. My old corgi got the runs. This happened after the food problem with all dog foods. Purina changed it's formulas. Raised many litters of cocker spaniels and fed them purina. Never had a problem. So say what you want about Natures Recipe. I'm pro.


----------



## Sharon1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am shocked and will go back to Petco with all this. This is the FIRST DOG FOOD my two dogs will eat wihtout adding fresh chicke. THEY LOVE IT. I am also going to go to Petsmart and show them this. and also I am going to contack Del Monete. I bought this product by the case because my dogs LOVE IT. I have two Shih tzu. I hope you are ALL WRONG but I am going to check it out.


----------



## chrissie (Oct 10, 2010)

I LOVE NATURE's RECIPE - I have been using Nature Recipe for over two years now, and my two dogs have been very happy and healthy - what more do you want. My dogs were on Nutro Natural Choice before that - AND WHAT A MESS tht was !!

I love the EVERY INGREDIENT COUNTS comment on the bag - I think they truly do a good job of selecting the recipes for the dog food. I am going to try the new Wet Dog varieties that they have just introduced. Go Nature;s Recipe


----------



## Catherine3 (Sep 25, 2010)

This is the first time I have ever read anything bad about Nature's Recipe. It has never been recalled. DelMonte makes people food. The worst in the world are Pedigree, Science Diet, Purina and Nutro, etc., in my opinion, and I left Nature's Recipe to try Blue Buffalo, which was supposed to be so good.
Now I have found out bad things about Blue Buffalo. I tried ordering Life's Abundance and having it shipped from Florida, supposedly human quality. One of my dogs was not doing well on it, so I asked where they got the crab meat that is in the canned food. They refused to tell me, even when I said I was concerned about China and other countries that were responsible for deaths of some pets. Since they absolutely would not tell me the source of the crab meat I quit using their food this week, and went to the store and loaded up on Nature's recipe, dry and canned. It looks wonderful to me, and now you can get it without any grain. It has no beef, no corn, no wheat and no artificial preservatives. My dogs loved Nature's recipe before and I expect they will love to see it! If any of the allegations against it are legitimate, please give me a list of them so I can ask them about them. I spent hours last night researching dog food, and it is shocking how many are unreliable and even dangerous. Enjoyed all comments. Thank you.


----------



## Tina4 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am so confused i have a choc lab who has allergy no clue to what vet said corn then chicken now i have no clue. I am about to lose my mine on what dog food to feed him i cant afford alot and i know you get what you pay for. Right now he is on Merrick but is still chewing and itching his ears,not as bad as before got a sample of new food called earthborn all my dog seem to like it also have a bad of nature recipe vegetarian kind haven't tried now after reading all this stuff i am scared to. Please Help


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Tina,hi corn is an allergen,I personally would never feed corn to a dog.Also dogs are carnivores,so I would also never feed vegetarian dog food either.Merrick is an excellent food how long has he been on it? The reason I ask is because it might take awhile for the itching to stop from previous food that contained corn.But if the vet thinks chicken is the culprit,I would go with a fish formula,you can try Taste of the Wild,good food and a good price...I can get a 15lb bag for 21 dollars.Their fish DOES NOT contain Ethoxyquin.It is naturally preserved.I use TOTW and my 2 dogs really like it and do well on it.Check out the Pacific Stream formula. http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com


----------



## Tina4 (Sep 30, 2010)

we did taste of the wild for a while was to sure about it he been on the merrick for almost a three weeks


----------



## CIndy7 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a 5 yr old Chocolate Lab. He has had itchy skin, ear infections and a very sensitive stomach and I am always a little skeptical about trying a new food. Before I knew any better, we tried a few holistic brands. Had more diarrhea, itchy skin, stinky ear issues than I had ever experienced with any other food. Vet put him on Royal Canin Low Digestive Fat. He was constipated or massive diarrhea. Ears and skin and coat improved, but couldn't watch him struggle with his bowel movements any longer. I researched and tried Nature's Recipe Vegetarian. Not only does he love it, bowels are normal, ears still fine and coat is beautiful, shiney and much less shedding. The lady saying dogs are carnivores . that may be true, but not all dogs can eat fish, lamb, beef, chicken or venison if it doesn't agree with them. You have to feed your dog the food that works for them. Some dog people a little over the top neurotic about the ingredient definitions. Dogs in the wild would eat whatever they could find to eat when they were hungry. I believe some of the shots dogs get and Frontline (which is a pesticide that seeps into your animals bloodstream to kill/repel the fleas and ticks away) type products are more dangerous than the ingredients in most dog foods. BTW, my very best friend is my vet and she has fed her 16yr ChowChow Kibbles and Bits it's whole life. She also feeds her animals garlic to keep them free of fleas and ticks. Now what's that say about the ingredients in dog food. Sharing experiences and opinions are just that. Why would anyone take advice from someone on the internet ? No vet could ever say with 100% integrity that an ingredient in dog food causes cancer. Just like with people, you most likely will never know exactly what caused it. It just happens.


----------



## Jen8 (Oct 18, 2010)

We have 3 mutts, lab, husky & boxer mixes. This is the only food they will all eat. We have been using it for months and all their upset stomach problems and runny poop are gone! We are so happy with Natures Recipe!


----------



## Lucky1 (Oct 26, 2010)

I now swear by their Grain-Free Easy-to-Digest Salmon, Sweet Potato & Pumpkin Recipe. Within a week, my Boston/Chin mix is like a whole new puppy. I don't know if she had an allergy to other foods or not (we had tried several over the past year because Bostons are gassy dogs) but she was dandruffy, her coat was dull and she was stinky even after a bath. Now that she is on this her coat is shinier, her attitude has improved, her eyes are less red, she even smells better. I am absolutely blown away. I really hope this stays on the market.


----------



## Suzanne3 (Oct 30, 2010)

This has been an unfortunate experience, but I feel I must share it for
the benefit of others. 

In years past I ordered Flint River dog food, but for years I have fed my dogs
Nature's Recipe dry (works well for my dogs), I tried Blue Buffalo (not so good for my dogs, too many berries or something, canned and dry didn't work), Life's Abundance (was okay, but they refused to tell me where they got the crabmeat, which definitely caused a red flag), and I am now using Wellness canned, which is working well, and Nature's Recipe, dry. 

A few weeks ago I ordered four bags of Flint River, and it made all my dogs sick with vomiting and diarrhea. Yes, I mixed it with Nature's Recipe dry, to gradually see if it worked. It didn't, and my dogs, all rescued, some old and some young, ALL got sick and they are NEVER SICK!

I called Flint River, and the representative told me to "open another bag and see if it worked better for them". What? One bag made them deathly ill, but another bag of the same food may be okay? What does that mean, that some of their food is tainted and some isn't, and you are gambling on the bags? I told her I thought they had either changed owners or that the food was not being manufactured somewhere else, and there was silence, so I may be right.

I wanted to have the food picked up and have my account credited for the amount, around $140, but no, I would have to pack up these heavy bags of food, take them to UPS, and pay for shipping them back. I wouldn't even GIVE this food to a shelter to make helpless dogs sick.

So, this has made me even more appreciative of Nature's Recipe dry food, which my dogs like a lot and which they thrive on. The ONLY reason I tried other brands was to have them shipped to my home.

I don't know about the animal digest, as stated by someone, and I did write Nature's Recipe to ask them if they had that in their food. I have not seen it listed as an ingredient. Can someone tell me where it is in the ingredients and if it is in the dry food or the canned food?

Thank you,

Suzanne


----------



## Ted (Nov 15, 2010)

We have been feeding our 5 year old yellow lab natures recipe venison dry with a little canned on top since she was a pup. Last week I opened a new bag of the same and she won't touch it but still loves what is left of the last bag. After reading all the comments here I am not sure what to think especially since we took here to the vet last week to have a sore on her leg looked at. I mentioned to the vet that she is not seeing as well as she used to and that is why she hurt her leg running into something she didn't see. To our dismay he said she is getting cataracs on the back side of her eyeballs and now has to go see an animal eye specialist. I wonder now if this menadione has anything to do with the cataracs, can a calcium buildup cause this? I will try to add to this comment after she sees the specialist.
Thanks,
Ted


----------



## RodiKenley (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm getting off Purina Little Bites (actually, I only used that once or twice because the recession was so bad)and I would like to know from somebody intelligent and that's done this before, which of these 2 dog foods does more wonders: Dry Nature's Recipe Farm Selects Turkey Dry dog food OR Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Adult Dry. Thanks. No right or wrong answers at this point.


----------



## Symphonic (Nov 15, 2010)

@Anna - between those two, I'd go with Chicken Soup. Nature's Recipe includes animal digest as the 12th ingredient. For me, that's a deal-breaker. There is virtually NO quality control for the production of animal digest.

The first four ingredients of the Chicken Soup option are all quality named meat products. Overall, it's near impossible to find a food of the same or better quality for the same price. It's a good buy for a tight budget.

Keep in mind that for about $1 more (on the smallest bags) you could get Taste of the Wild, which is grain-free and comes in a small kibble that's very suitable for little dogs.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Anna Hi,I would never recommend ANY Nature's Recipe product because they use Menadione which is toxic to dogs,it is a synthetic form of vitamin k.They also use animal digest and animal fat,they do not specify which animal,which could be ANYTHING.I feel that Nature's Recipe is just another LOW Grade food,with a higher price tag.Budget friendly foods that I recommend are:Taste of the Wild,in my opinion this is THE best one ingredient wise,Wetlands and Prairie are the 2 best formulas.Chicken soup is okay but really VERY grain heavy.Costco's Kirkland signature,Nature's Domain also only available at Costco.4 Health available at Tractor Supply.Fromm gold, Merrick's Whole Earth Farms,and TOTW are available at feed stores,and independent pet stores.Don't even bother with Petco or Petsmart the only good food that they have is not a budget brand.


----------



## RodiKenley (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, I can still count on the ingredients a little better in the Natrue's Recipe Farm Stand Selects than Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul as I see a little more meat instead of rice and barley and I've heard good news from people that have tried that kind, and Del Monte it's from and they make quality tomato soup and that brand might even be from California. Either way: I was mostly wondering if there was anyone on here that's tried both at around the same time and noticed 1 worked better than the other at making their dog act and look better. Also, take all 4 nutritional categories in the beginning: protein, fat, fiber and carbohydrates, add them up. Now subtract from 100. That's the carbohydrate amount and while I may buy Chicken Soup next, my mind's leaning a little more towards Nature's Recipe because of the lower carbohydrate product. My dog not only scratches about fleas occasionally, he also has a cloudy eye that could still heal.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Anna are you sure you want to feed Nature's Recipe,or any other brand that contains Menadione???I personally would not feed this crap to my worst enemy's dog!Here is a list of negative effects of menadione on the body. It is incomplete, since my English medical terminology is lacking and I was simply not able to translate the more complicated scientific phrases into proper English:

* causes cytotoxicity in liver cells
* causes formation of radicals from enzymes of leucocytes, with the consequence of cytotoxic reactions
* considerably weakens the immune system
* possible mutagenic effects
* damages the natural vitamin K cycle
* has no effect on coumarin derivatives, which are often present in commercial food due to mold contamination (toxic when ingested)
* causes hemolytic anemia and hyperbilirubinemia, not just linked to large doses
* disturbs the level of calcium ions (Ca2+) in the body, which is an important factor fibrinolysis
* is directly toxic in high doses (vomiting, albuminuria), unlike natural vitamin K
* builds up in tissue and has been detected in eggs, meat and milk of animals supplemented with menadione derivatives
* causes irritation of skin and mucous membranes
* causes allergic reactions and eczema
Here is a list of negative effects of menadione on the body. It is incomplete, since my English medical terminology is lacking and I was simply not able to translate the more complicated scientific phrases into proper English:

* causes cytotoxicity in liver cells
* causes formation of radicals from enzymes of leucocytes, with the consequence of cytotoxic reactions
* considerably weakens the immune system
* possible mutagenic effects
* damages the natural vitamin K cycle
* has no effect on coumarin derivatives, which are often present in commercial food due to mold contamination (toxic when ingested)
* causes hemolytic anemia and hyperbilirubinemia, not just linked to large doses
* disturbs the level of calcium ions (Ca2+) in the body, which is an important factor fibrinolysis
* is directly toxic in high doses (vomiting, albuminuria), unlike natural vitamin K
* builds up in tissue and has been detected in eggs, meat and milk of animals supplemented with menadione derivatives
* causes irritation of skin and mucous membranes
* causes allergic reactions and eczema
Here is a list of negative effects of menadione on the body. It is incomplete, since my English medical terminology is lacking and I was simply not able to translate the more complicated scientific phrases into proper English:

* causes cytotoxicity in liver cells
* causes formation of radicals from enzymes of leucocytes, with the consequence of cytotoxic reactions
* considerably weakens the immune system
* possible mutagenic effects
* damages the natural vitamin K cycle
* has no effect on coumarin derivatives, which are often present in commercial food due to mold contamination (toxic when ingested)
* causes hemolytic anemia and hyperbilirubinemia, not just linked to large doses
* disturbs the level of calcium ions (Ca2+) in the body, which is an important factor fibrinolysis
* is directly toxic in high doses (vomiting, albuminuria), unlike natural vitamin K
* builds up in tissue and has been detected in eggs, meat and milk of animals supplemented with menadione derivatives
* causes irritation of skin and mucous membranes
* causes allergic reactions and eczema


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I would not feed it to my worst enemies dog. BUT I SURE AS HE)) WOULD FEED IT TO HIM. Since he impacted my life, oh ya since I am thinking about it. I WOULD ALSO FEED IT TO obama AND SOME OF THOSE BLEEDING HEART LIBERALS...That love illegals so much they give them 320 billion dollars a year.


----------



## RodiKenley (Aug 9, 2010)

Michelle, you were absolutely right when talking about grain heaviness in the chicken soup one. That's almost exactly what my dog can't have besides beet pulp. But right now, that's all I have to think about.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 3, 2010)

We have used Nature's Recipe for over 13 years now and absolutely love it! We started out on it b/c one of our dogs had severe allergies to especially corn and other dog food ingredients. We had gone through many, many dog foods before Nature's Recipe was recommended to us. Our dog's health immediately improved when we started to feed him the Lamb&Rice formula and he was on it for the rest of his life. When we added our 2nd dog, we also started him on the Lamb&Rice and we have never had any type of health issue with him. He is a senior now, still energetic, playful, healthy, his coat is soft and shiny and he is in top condition. I have recommended Nature's Recipe to many dog owners that I know and I continue to recommend it.


----------



## Jessica5 (Jan 4, 2011)

I got a German Shepperd puppy at 7 weeks and I fed her Purina One. At 4 mos of age she began having grand mal seizures. I took her to two different vets and neither had any answers for me. At the recommendation of one vet, we gave her phenobarbital for a week and then stopped to see how she did. What a nightmare!! For three days in a row she had several seizures throughout the night, foaming at the mouth and losing her stool and urine. We made several trips to the clinic and hospital and spent a ton of money, but everything was so overwhelming and heartbraking that we made the decision to put her down. We took her to the vet to do so and she recommended that we up her dose of phenobarb to what I thought was a very high dose. She said it would make my puppy "loopy" and she wouldn't "be herself", and that it would eventually take its toll on the liver but some dogs can live a happy life through it all. We decided to give my puppy a chance. For the next 3 months, we ocassionally increased my puppy's dose of meds as she grew, and I began extensive research on seizures and what causes them. My puppy only had seizures ocassionally when she outgrew her dose, but she did have what we called "episodes" several times on a daily basis. She would go into a panic, her ears turned, her eyes looked empty but scared, she drooled, she would trot off and run into things making her more scared, then after a minute or so she would snap out of it. She had these episodes about a dozen times a day. Due to my research, we decided to change her food to Nature's Recipe, Adult Lamb Meal & Rice. We made the switch gradually over 9 days and we watched amazingly as her "episodes' diminished. By the 9th day, she did not have one episode all day. In fact, we never saw one again. Nor did she have any seizures. We never had to increase her dose again. We decided to wean her off the phenobarbital because of the effect it had on her and the liver. We waited a few months because we figured as she was growing and we were not increasing the dose, she was naturally weaning herself off the meds. When we felt she was done growing at such a rapid pace, we slowly decreased her dose over a 4 month period of time until she was off completely. 

My dog had been clean of meds and seizures for 11 mos when I made a horrible mistake. I bought my (3) doggies some soft chewy treats for Christmas from Walmart. I gave my GS a few treats after our long bike ride, on an empty stomach. She didn't eat much of her dinner that night and the next morning around 630am she had a grand mal seizure. The next seizure she had was 48 hours later, then 72 hours later (this morning) she had an "episode". I believe she is reacting to the treats I gave her and we are giving her time to get it out of her system. From all of the evidence and events that have taken place, I have to believe that her diet was the cause of this whole mess and I am so thankful to have found a diet that works for my dog! I have and would recommend Nature's Recipe to anyone


----------



## JIll2 (Jan 18, 2011)

I tried several foods for my now 5 yr old Border Collie/Golden mix. She had a hard time digesting even some of the "prescription" foods, she would either vomit or have lower GI upset. She also developed skin allergies, where she would scratch and pluck. I changed her diet to Nature's Recipe Venison formula and all symptoms are gone...both her and my chihuahua eat it and will not eat anything else if I try to substitute. I have the happiest, healthiest puppies...


----------



## Erica (Jan 23, 2011)

My dog suffers from colitis. We have tried various different types of dog foods. She would have a hard time controlling her bowels and she is completely house trained. She needed to take an antibiotic every week. She has been on Nature’s Recipe® Grain-Free Easy-to-Digest Chicken, Sweet Potato & Pumpkin Recipe for about 3 months now and she no longer has to take an antibiotic. She is an older dog with some arthritis but now has more energy! I think it is great. It worked wonders for my girl.


----------



## gailb (Feb 28, 2011)

I feed both my dogs Nature's Recipe and have had no problems. I feed my little one Lamb and rice and my boxer gets the vegetarian formula sometimes mixed with the venison. He has really bad skin allergies; itching, losing hair. Since being on Nature's Recipe his allergies are much better. I recommend it also.


----------



## David_Smith (Jan 29, 2011)

We fed our dogs Nature's Recipe for 8 years and it was always very high quality. One of our dogs was severely allergic to chicken and beef and one of the only foods he could eat was canned venison, and Nature's Recipe had an excellent product at a good price.

A couple months ago I noticed a huge change in the product and recipes. They switched most of the recipes over to meat "in gravy". I couldn't believe they would change such an excellent product, so I took a look at the can. First thing I noticed was they were purchased by Del Monte. Comparing several cans I had from before Del Monte bought them to after showed the recipes had completely changed and the new ingredients were far inferior. They even put chicken by-products in the canned venison which completely destroys it's use as a food for dogs with allergies.

Well, we had a case of food so we gave it to our dogs and immediately they all go diarrhea that did not go away the whole two weeks we fed them the food. We finally threw out half a case and are now looking for a new brand.


----------



## Kyrie_Eleison (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG--this happened to my dogs, as well! I just emailed the manufacturer to tell them to pull this crap off the shelves. My dogs have been eating the Nature's Recipe Vegetarian Dog Food for about 8-9 years (they are 12 now), and everything was fine up until a couple of weeks ago when they got the new kind of vegetarian "cuts in gravy." I called up my friend whom I'd recommended it to (worked wonders for her dog's allergies), and her dog experienced throwing up, lethargy, and diarrhea.

The recent change from the old Nature's Recipe Vegetarian Recipe to the New Cuts in Gravy recipe has pleased my dogs' tastebuds, but needs to be pulled from shelves. 

Both of my dogs experienced gastric distress within 24 hours of ingesting (each had mucous in stool, an accident in house, one had blood in stool, lethargy, weakness, abdominal tightness, excessive bowel movements, urgency to defecate). I had taken them to the vet & fecal was negative, RX no help. Stopped feeding them the wet food & all is well. 

Reconsider this product & bring back the old recipe please! NR is AWESOME dog food and I recommend it to everyone, but this is a dangerous enhancement.


----------



## Jo2 (Feb 4, 2011)

We have been long time uses of Nature's Recipe dog food, but the last two bags have given my senior dog the most horrid diarrhea. Vet gave her the ok and she has been fine since moving her off the brand.


----------



## Carol6 (Feb 11, 2011)

My daughters pit has been on NR for several years
The vet recommended it do to its limited ingredients. 

I read your review and wanted her to change so I bought her some TOTW it gave her hives. So my daughter has elected to stay w/NR.

I have a 1 1/2 yr old Mini Double Dappled Doxie. And have elected to change her food.

So I bought a sm bag of TOTW prairie. She wasn't to impressed w/flavor. So I then bought a sm bag of Fromm Duck and potato and she loves it.

They both have pretty much the same ingredients. One is a darker kibble, so I'm surprised she showed such a like for one as apposed to the other.

So I add the TOTW to her evening wet food and she eats it much better. 

Kudos to both companies for making such a great Americian dog food. Wish she liked TOTW better the stores much closer to buy. Carol


----------



## Kyrie_Eleison (Feb 2, 2011)

Update--my friend in GA (I live in NY) also was feeding her dog Togo Nature's Recipe Vegetarian cans & switched to the "new recipe" (Cuts in Gravy), and her dog was sick. I followed up after she stopped & this is her response:

"I have stopped with the wet dog food. We still have about 1/3 bag of the dry that I am going to finish. I took some pictures of the ingredients on my phone to send to you, but they were unreadable... Del Monte sent me a reply to my complaint with an assurance of their high quality... whatever.
Togo has felt better since I stopped the wet food. We talked at length with a guy at PetCo about the issue and he even knew what was going on because of people that have come in complaining. He said that they are limiting what they carry of the Natures Recipe brand. He suggested a dog food developed by Dick Van **** - I think it is called Natural Balance. We bought some of it and Togo loves it and has done really well. The guy at PetCo said that Dick Van **** served the dog food at one of the company meetings to the people! No one knew until afterwards! It has the same ingredients as 'people food' and is great for dogs woth allergies. It is a little more expensive, but I guess it is worth it! We have bought the vegetarian recipe and the salmon & sweet potato - Togo loves both. The guy at PetCo said that it has been around for years and they have never had any complaints.


----------



## alli1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a newfoundland/ lab mix and we use natures recipe puppy food, she absolutley loves it! Since she is such a big dog we tried to switch to large breed puppy but she refuses to eat it for some reason so we continue to just use puppy. She will be a year next month so be switching to adult soon, any suggestions what adult food we should get? She likes the smaller pebbles which the large breed puppy has bigger pebbles we have had no complications so far with the food we recommend it to everyone and have asked a couple different pet stores and vets and all have had great reviews! Love it!!


----------



## Roy_Mayhew_Sr (Feb 24, 2011)

WE have 4 Shelties that we have been feeding Natures Receipe Vennison and Rice dry and canned for many years with good success with their skin allergies, but I have recently noticed the different ingrediants in the formula like chicken and brewers yeast, which is very bad for your pet with allergies to ingest. I have sent Del Monte Foods an e-mail with my thoughts and have not yet heard back from Del Monte at the time of this posting. Finding another reasonably priced limited ingrediant food to replace the vennison and Rice that the Shelties can tolerate is proving to be difficult. We shall find one that works to be rid of the Del Monte formulas. We are currently trying the Vennison and Sweet potato formula of Dick Van ***** Natural Balance but as yet it is not being accepted well by all four.


----------



## Abby1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have recently had issues with Natures Recipe. My American Bulldog has been on this food for 2 years and it did wonders for his skin allergies. Now in the past few weeks the wet food seems to make him vomit! I am so upset to learn they've changed their recipe and now all these dogs are suffering! Shame on Del Monte....you don't change a good thing.


----------



## Kari1 (Apr 8, 2011)

I have been feeding my Pit the Healthy Skin Vegetarian and Venison of Nature's Recipe(both dry). she was getting terrible rashes and switching the food helped alot!! However, reading all of this is making me question feeding Sadie Nature's Recipe. The only side effects I see with her is terrible gas here and there but no vomitting or diarrhea. Does anyone recommend another brand that helps with itchy skin? I have heard that Blue Buffalo is good but haven't tried it yet. Any suggestions are welcomed!! Thank you


----------



## Kristen3 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm not sure what's going on with Nature's recepie these days. We've had our dogs on the dry lamb and rice for years. Recently both dogs are showing reluctance in eating the food and experiencing "distress within 24 hours of ingesting (each had mucous in stool, an accident in house, one had blood in stool, lethargy, weakness, abdominal tightness, excessive bowel movements, urgency to defecate)". My vet suggested researching our dog food. And here we are. Same symptoms as reported in Feb 12 comments.I have stopped Nature's Recipe at once. Both dogs are at the vet and we are waiting for lab results.


----------



## Leary (Apr 13, 2011)

We have 2 dogs that just within the past couple of days have both puked up what appeared to be a hard almost rubber like stone. I'm not sure what it is but we watched are 10 month old bulldog almost choke to death on it. We feed are dogs natures recipe for all dogs, reading all these comments we are wondering if this food has something to do with it. Has anybody had a simular experience like this? I have read how they have changed the recipe but is it possible a ingredient in this food is somehow not digesting and balling up inside their stomachs. I hope this is not the case, but still are thinking about changing brands.


----------



## MaryAnnW (Apr 15, 2011)

i have been giving my dog Nature's Recipe Grain Free easy to digest - chicken in the dry food and lamb in the canned and she has had watery diarreha plus lost alot of weight over the past 3 months ! I had NO idea it could have been from this food ! After spending over $600 at the vets for tests and meds I realized it is from this food ! In response to "Leary" - above comment - YES! My dog also had white rubbery balls in her stool too! what the heck is that stuff? Write to DelMonte and tell them like I just did (not expecting much, but what else can I do?) Thanks for this info - you may have saved my dog's life !!!


----------



## Cindi_Roden (Apr 16, 2011)

I bought Nature's Recipe Vegetarian canned food recently and was shocked by how it has been changed. It's been cheapened, the formulation is obviously completely different than it was. The first ingredient listed is WATER, and as far as I am concerned this change has ruined the product. I will never buy this product, or any other Nature's Recipe product, again.

If anyone has an older can of Nature's Recipe Vegetarian canned food from before they changed the formulation, would you please send me the ingredients list at [email protected]? Thank you.
Cindi


----------



## Ginger3 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have been feeding my dog Nature's recipe dry food for years and she loved it...suddenly the last bag, the dogs starting refusing it. We just thought maybe a bad bag and they exchanged it, but now I wonder.


----------



## DoreenG (May 8, 2011)

The maker of Natural Balance is Dick van Patten.....NOT Dick van ****.


----------



## Mrs4444 (Oct 8, 2011)

Can anyone tell me why the Nature's Recipe Grain-Free Chicken, Sweet Potato & Pumpkin bag has no AAFCO Statement on it?


----------



## Alice3 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thought I had researched dog food well when I came up with the Nature's Choice brand. Visited local Petco to purchase a bag. I bought the salmon/sweet potato/pumpkin dry variety. My standard poodle just sniffed it. Could only get her to eat a kibble or two if I hand fed her. Just let it sit there in her dish and acted as if "OK, so feed me".... Did not eat enough to get any digestive upsets as described in other comments. Got her some regular Purina dog chow and she loves it. So much for $50/bag stuff!! I'm not even going to try the other varieties after reading the comments on this site. My veterinarian has always recommended Purina so I guess I'll stay with it.


----------



## Rona1 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been feeding my dog Nature's Recipe dry dog food for about 8 years. The last bag of food I bought made my dog so sick. He had terrible diarrhea and vomiting. I bought a different brand and he was all better after 1 day. I will never buy Nature's Recipe again!!


----------



## Missy3 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've always fed my standard poodles Natural Choice but recently, I had to switch to Nature's Recipe because they do not have my regular dog food in stock and will not for awhile (I live in Okinawa, Japan). My nuetered male has suddenly become aggressive and has bit my husband when other dogs are present due to his aggressiveness towards those dogs. He's also started trying to mark where other dogs have urinated and tried to mount my spayed female. He's 4 years old and he's never bit us before. We started this food about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## John16 (Jan 30, 2012)

We have 3 bullddogs and have been feeding them Nature's Recipe for the last 3 years with no problems. We recently bought a new bag of the Easy to Digest Chicken Meal and Rice formula and all three dogs have had diarrhea and vomiting. One has is so bad that we had to take him to the vet. After swtitching foods, 2 of the 3 have no issues and the third is slowly returning to normal.


----------



## Greg_Kraynak (Feb 2, 2012)

We feed our dog Nature's Recipe Samon, Sweet Potato and Pumpkin Recipe and for six months without a problem - Recently she became very sick with diarrhea we thought it was a virus and put her on a antibiotic and a diet of chicken and rice. When she went back to the regular food she was very sick again. Switched to a new brand and she is fine. I would not recommend Nature's Recipe.


----------



## Christine_Voight (Apr 3, 2012)

I have to agree with Rona's post on December 6, 2011. I tried this Nature Recipe Senior dry food for the first time yesterday. My dog had an allergic reaction and vomited all night. She also had swelling in the facial area. My dog is 14 years old and has never had a reaction to any food - canned or dry. I'm not sure what ingredient caused her to become so sick but I'm returning it to Petco for a refund.


----------



## B._Watie (Apr 10, 2012)

I switched to Nature's Recipe just in the last week, Fish Meal & Potato, both of my dogs have also had vomiting and diarrhea. Glad I read the posts, I am headed to buy different food today.


----------



## janet_henderson (Apr 11, 2012)

My dog got really sick using this food. She pooped all over the place. And she threw up everyday. She lost a ton of weight. I took her to the vet and paid over 500.00 to find out the problem. And it turns out to be the food that I have had her on for over 6 years. This food should be removed from every store. Shame on you Del Monte for changing a perfectly good natural dog food to this crap that could have killed my dog!


----------



## Vanessa_Buezo (Apr 12, 2012)

I have two pitbulls, I have put them on every single food that there is and this on seems to work the best for them! they love it! they havent had any allergic reactions or anything. i would recomend it to only certain types of breeds.


----------



## unknown (Apr 18, 2012)

i wonder if you people understand that you cannot just throw your dog on any type of dog food. dogs need certain foods and like humans dogs could have an allergicreactions to the dog food. if you look at the ingriedience for nature's reciple it is actually good stuff for particular breeds. so do your own research before you just go buying whatever then bashing on it because YOUR dog did not respone well. my terriers love the food and there coats are better then ever i switched from beneful (now beneful is some terrible dog food believe it or not).


----------



## janet_henderson (Apr 11, 2012)

To the Unknown person that posted on April 18, at 12:24. Did you take the time to read the postings on here? Most of them say that their dog was using the Natures Recipe brand for YEARS. I beleive you didn't fully read nor understood what you were reading. I have switched my dog Sasha to Science Diet lite with the lowest crude fat. And she is now gaining her weight back and has her energy back as well. And dog food brands do not sell brands of food according to breed of dog. If they did they would not make the money they do to stay in business. But to give you the benefit of the doubt. I will go to Safeway and see if I can find pit bull chow.


----------



## Linda5 (Apr 27, 2012)

I just wrote a comment to Del Monte who makes Natures Receipe. I've been finding very hard sharp pieces of white bone (or something) in the canned food for some time. This morning I found a piece I couldn't crush between two fingers. My dogs won't eat it 2 out of 3 times. I just thought they were having an off day. I'm glad I read all these posts. I'll being going to PetCo on the way home and buying a different food for them.


----------



## Ashlee1 (May 9, 2012)

I've had both of my dogs on Natures Recipe Easy To Digest Fish and Potato dog food for about 4 months now, and there's no issues. It's actually done the complete opposite. Their coats are extremely healthy, they don't eat as much because it's very filling, and neither one of them have diarrhea. Maybe you guys are switching them on to this dog food too fast. I only put a handful or two for the first week, the second week I filled about 1/3 of the bowl with the food I was switching them off of, and the rest with the Natures Recipe. Again, I've not had any issues. My dogs love this food. I will continue to buy it until they show signs your dogs are showing.


----------



## POSIEPETAL (May 9, 2012)

I have been feeding my 2 dogs N.R. for 2 years with no problem and all of a sudden after buying a bag of lamb and rice they both got so very sick with diarrhea and throwing up. I switched to chicken and rice the got better a couple of days and started smelling like sulphur burping and passing gas. I feel this is the food and will not feed this to them any more... Something is wrong with this food, and its not being advertised, What are they waiting for dogs to die like the last time there was a food problem with the fillers from china? Beware..


----------



## Janie_Larson (May 21, 2012)

I have experienced the same problems! I am so glad I found this site... At least now I know it is the dog food! I never had this problem during the past two years my dogs have been eating this food. However, a few weeks ago I opened a new bag and within hours both dogs had exsplosive diarrhea and vomiting. I put them on a bland diet for several days and reintroduced a newly opened bag 
Within 20 minutes they were sick again! Obviously it is the food. My vet confirmed that she has had several complaints of this same nature regarding this food!


----------



## Melanie_Hightower (Jun 8, 2012)

just bought nature recipe grain free salmon, sweet potato and pumpkin recipe. Just a few days later my SCHNAUZER had bloody diarrea and is in the vet's office on antibiotics and iv fluids for gastritis.

I have a huge vet bill! DO NOT BUY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristen4 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have been feeding my Brussels Griffon Nature's Recipe grain free small breed for a few months now and she has never been so healthy. So far so good!


----------



## billie2 (Jun 26, 2012)

I recently(2-3 weeks ago) started feeding my 2 standard poodles the grain free salmon, sweet potato and pumpkin food and they love it!! I switched them from Iams large breed puppy food and in two weeks their ears are starting to clear up already!!! My female has a super sensitive stomach and had to eat prescription diet ID for the first year of her life till i could get her to eat the Iams. No problems switching the food and I absolutely love this food!!! Will never change! Highly recommend it!


----------



## Erica2 (Jun 29, 2012)

My chihuahua is at the vet right now! The vet has confirmed dogfood related intestinal bacterial infection. As you could guess I'm very upset!!! I fed him Natures recipe vegetarian wet food as a treat on June 21st 2012. My treat is a sick and sad chihuahua with a vet bill. He has a fever and diarrhea. Poor little guy doesn't understand what's going on with himself. I'm very dissapointed when I go out of my way to feed higher quality food and this happens. Hello!!! Inspectors do your job!


----------



## gary_lindle (Aug 8, 2012)

Nature's Recipe,chicken,rice,and barley.My 2 yorkies love it. I have been using it for 8 months,you have a great product My female had a bad skin problem,and your food changed that,she's all ready gained 4 pounds. Keep up the good work!

Gary Lindle


----------



## Cindy9 (Aug 31, 2012)

We recently switched our dog to this food...he is on the Salmon n sweet potato one and it has been by far one of the best foods for him. I feel bad for the others who have said bad things, but if a dog is like mine it gets into things it's not supposed to and eats those things and when mine does it has to come out somehow.. I reccomended this food and for mine who is very sensitive to the slightest amount of grain and or corn in his foods, this has helped him. He's a 3yr old lab mix.


----------



## Juicey (Sep 16, 2012)

Was in the pet shop an the owner gave us a huge bag of natures recipe for free to try it was salmon sweet potatoes and pumpkin spice just as I put it in her bowl I read the reviews and I picked it up and threw the whole bag out what a scum bag to do some shit like that


----------



## linzzz (Sep 24, 2012)

My dog had be eating ol' roy for the whole first year of his life. He had one health problem after another during that time. He had to be hospitalized for a severe stomach infection that almost killed him when he was 4 months old. He had a double eye infection. Too many ear infections to count. Then he had a weird skin infection that looked kind of like ringworm but wasn't. He shedded excessively ALL the time. I started reading about food quality and realized I was feeding his otal crap. I found this brand in my search from corn/wheat free foods, and it was the cheapest high quality food available so I tried it. Every issue he had completely cleared up in 2 weeks! I was absolutely amazed. That was 4 months ago and he hasnt had an ear infection since. He has stopped shedding all the time. His skin is clear. He isnt itchy all the time now. His stools are firm. he loves the taste and actually eats less than he ate of the ol'roy food because his needs are being met now. I was a skeptic going into it, but he totally made me a believer! He eats the lamb and rice adult formula, and i mix in a little of the canned food with the dry. He gobbles it up, but stops when he is full. Even though the bag is more expensive, I am actually spending less on dog food than I was before. I am thoroughly impressed, and so is my baby boy!


----------



## Kathleen5 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have been feeding my dogs the lamb and rice formula of this food for at least two years with absolutely no problems. My beagle is allergic to corn; he gets ear infections and skin rashes from it. So, we switched to Nutro, which is a great product, but it is expensive. Then, I found Nature's Recipe. Same grain-free, high quality ingredients, but costs at least $10.00 a bag less. Since I switched to this product, we have had absolutely no problems at all, and the dogs love it!


----------



## Ebabe (Oct 26, 2012)

After trying a few other natural brands like Wellness, Blue Buffalo, and Nutro I decided to stick with Nature's Recipe because of quality, kibble size and price. They have many other flavors like lamb and fish or grain free which I can alternate in case my doggy gets bored. The other brands I tried had large, thick, kibble for adult dogs that were hard to chew and my dog sometimes would make choking noises. Unless I specifically got adult small breed which is more expensive or too small would be the only way he could chew without it getting stuck in his throat. Natures Recipe kibble is a goomy stomad size and not thick so its easy to chew and don't need to buy small breed although they do sell now in this brand. Nutro Ultra irritated my dog's stomach which caused him to have bloody stool after waeating it so I took him off right away. Wellness made my dogs stool soft and runny or would make him vomit sometimes. Blue Buffalo was ok but he didn't like the brown bits and thick kibble. I have decided to keep him on Nature's Recipe chicken, lamb, or easy to digest fish.


----------



## Margaret2 (Oct 27, 2012)

We have schnauzers and really confused on what to feed them. We feel pedigree foods may be what we need to change. I would like to do my own cooking for them. Have been looking for a recipie book, but don't know where to look. Can anyone help? Thank you


----------



## Tom4 (Nov 24, 2012)

After trying a variety of other high end kibble/can dog food with various results, I have been feeding my 2 greyhounds Nature's Recipe and couldn't be happier. The female has a chicken allergy so she eats the catfish meal and I mix in some of the lamb cuts in gravy. The male had issues with what he fed him and almost everything gave him the squirts. The Salmon & Pumpkin formula has done him well. His output is just fine. He also gets some of the lamb wet food. Not much gas from either and their coats are soft and shine. Sorry to hear about everyone elses issues and i hope their puppers are now fine.


----------



## Deanne1 (May 24, 2014)

Went back to natures recipe after trying to switch to ultra nutro which made all three of my poodles sick with vomiting and diarrhea. Have been pleased with natures recipe and will. Ever switch again.


----------



## Debbie_Wolm (Jan 2, 2016)

Just started feeding my lab mix natures recipe grain free chicken, sweet potato and pumpkin and he loves it. I've never seen him eat dog food that well. I'm pleased with it.


----------

